# dog boarding in north east



## helen26 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi 
I'm looking for recommendations for dog kennels in the north east. Never used kennels before and am nervous about putting my dogs in.x


----------



## newfie2 (Sep 16, 2008)

How far North East are you?


----------

